# Don't know what to think



## playboyhurts1979 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I have an issue with my hubby. He is checking out other women on dating sites, on tv, magazines you name it. When I find stuff on the computer or i actually see him do it he denies it. Then he wants me to believe that he thinks I am beautiful when he does that to me. Honestly I don't feel I'm good enough.


----------



## coops (Jan 24, 2011)

Shall we go over the usual checklist?

1) Do you have sex with your husband almost every day and consistently done so for a long period of time? Yes/No
2) Are you still the same weight or lost weight since you met? Yes/No

If you've answered no to those questions, those should be your first red flag "take a look at it" issues. 

3) Do you make sex fun and appealing for your husband by wearing something sexy and sharing in 50% of the effort? Yes/No

By 50% of the effort I mean, do you sit there like a bump on a log, or do you actually get involved, get on top sometimes, and make the effort to pleasure him? (you don't have to answer me, just do it mentally, this is a public forum after all)

4) Have you denied him sex consistently in your relationship over a period of time. (For example: "For about 6 months I barely had sex with him a few times a month at best but rejected him most times he wanted to") Yes/No

If you have any history of doing this at all, you might have put him into a cycle where its easier to just get himself off, then to have to cope with rejection. The rejection cycle can get really nasty and make you question your self worth. Its very degrading. Many women use it as a tool to control men. 

5) Do you guys fight often and there is resentment lingering in the relationship? Yes/No

6) Do you ever nag him about anything that isn't absolutely necessary? Yes/No

If you are certain that you've kept in great shape, dress sexy, haven't used sex as a control mechanism in the past, keep it fun and are actively participating in the sex and don't nag/annoy him over useless crap, then I'm not sure what to suggest next. 

Then you're probably into either A) professional help or B) hes just not that into you anymore (usually only happens when you've done something I've mentioned above).


----------

